# What size western saddle would I be ?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Between 15 and 16, I'd say. I was told I'd need an 18-18.5 in English if I were to start and I ride in a 16" western.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would guess a 17, but that is truly a guesstimate. I will depend upon the type of saddle. I think Barrel saddles folks get smaller ones.....and different seats sit differently. However, I will say I ride in a 17 english and use a 16 Western. That is where I am guessing you would need a 17.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

My english saddle is a 17.5 and fits like a glove, my western saddle is a 17 and it's HUGE!  I like it that way though, it's comfortable. It's just for trails and bumming around so it doesn't need to be perfect. If I wanted to do barrels, I'd probably get a 15.

I agree with everyone else, if your english saddle is an 18, I'd go with a 16 western.


----------

